# positive news for "flat stool" worriers



## scaredmom (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi to all, especially ClaireUK, Sparrow, and Pat70........Good news after colonoscopy today! Everything is clear, no obstructions, no polyps even. The probable cause of my "flat ribbon like" stools is IBS. Seems they can occur, for no particular reason, without being a symptom of something so worisome that it put the rest of my digestive tract in a mess for the last ten days of waiting. I would still suggest, as my physician did, to have this type of symptom checked out, but to all, like myself, who automatically think of the worst scenarios, please be kind to yourself and try not to worry. I would like to thank all those who posted to my earlier concerns. It is wonderful to know that there are such caring people out in this world....and I thank God for all of you who have shared with me or just on this board in general.......Be good to yourselves and try not to worry! No longer the scaredmom in Pa. DF


----------



## sparrow (May 27, 2006)

YAY!! Great news


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Happiness is contagious.














Mark


----------



## clareuk (Feb 7, 2006)

I'm so pleased!!!!!You were really brave to go and get it all checked and I'll try to take your advice. I'm really glad that everything is okay.Take careClaire


----------

